# throws/joints locks vs strikes



## brothershaw (Jun 21, 2003)

For hapkido practioners, is the hapkido you practice more strikes, and kicks or more joints locks, breaks and throw oriented? Or is it 50/50?
I know the daito ryu connection and know some branches claim a high number of "techniqes" also.

 Some of the stuff I have come across about hapkido claims a raher large number of techniques, one guy I forget his name has an incredibly large book on the subject which at a glance apears to have some worthwhile material, but that is off the point.


----------



## Disco (Jun 21, 2003)

Strikes and kicks then locks and throws. Just a personal comment on high numbers of techniques. Most times there just variations of the same basic thing. What I fear is a status called "task saturation". You can have too many possibilites available that you can execute and at any given time the possibility exists that a person could hesitate doing a technique. Just do to the overtasking of the memory. Pilots were/are subject to this, but now they have computers. Were on our own. I perfer a small core of fast and relatively simplistic techniques. But I will liberally exchange if and when I find something better. I'm always open and searching. Never can tell when I mite find a holy grail.......
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2003)

The whole issue of more techniques vs. fewer really interests me. I lean toward 'more is less'!


----------



## Disco (Jun 22, 2003)

Do you mean "Less is More"?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL! Yes, it's late!


----------



## A.R.K. (Jun 24, 2003)

Good discussion  

What would you all consider an appropriate amount of techniques;

per belt under BB.

per belt over BB.

Over all.

:asian:


----------



## fringe_dweller (Jun 25, 2003)

We are taught using principles. We are then shown a number of ways to apply this principle (around five) and asked to be a bit creative as well to show that we understand the priciple. Be it an arm bar over/under, s-lock, v-lock, whatever.

Hope that helps.

Respectfully,


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 29, 2003)

You can't put a number on things.  There are too many variations of hapkido as there are any art, it's more on the instructor and what YOU want to do.

For instance, Republic of Korean forces practice more striking because you try locking or throwing with 30 pounds of gear or more and a rifle.

Fringe_dweller, you are absolutely correct.  You learn a few techniques just to get things down, while also learning the principle and how to apply them.  Learning the principles opens the door.  The circular movement principle for many escapes, etc.


----------



## MountainSage (Jun 29, 2003)

Brothershaw, the book you refered to in your opening statement is by a man named Tedeschi,"Hapkido: Traditions, philosophy, techniques".  There are 800+ techniques in the book.  I agree that too many technique is a bad thing.  I am of the belief that if contronted most MA would use a simple block/punch before any fancy joint-lock because block/punch/kick are drill into most of our muscle memory so much that it would be a natural reaction.

Mountian Sage


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *Brothershaw, the book you refered to in your opening statement is by a man named Tedeschi,"Hapkido: Traditions, philosophy, techniques".  There are 800+ techniques in the book.  I agree that too many technique is a bad thing.  I am of the belief that if contronted most MA would use a simple block/punch before any fancy joint-lock because block/punch/kick are drill into most of our muscle memory so much that it would be a natural reaction.
> 
> Mountian Sage *


Yeah, too many techniques...

But realize that they are based on the basic fundamental principles.  Many are just variations that you can come up with instinctively if you understand the principle.

And you have to stick with a couple of techniques that you personally like.  Do you know HOW many techniques there are in wrestling?  There may well be over 1000, but every person has their own techniques that they stick by, and mixing it up so they don't become predictable.  And yes, they are all based on the same fundamental principles so you can discover a lot of things about yourself and your technique along the way.


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 12, 2003)

I must agree with disco, but I also wanted to add that both have equal uses while strikes, blocks and kicks end the scituation usualy rather quickly lets say your a police officer, corrections offficer or maybe a security guard/ bouncer. sometimes you would need to use pain compliance and joint locks to control a subject.
       In my experience you need and use many tools so never disguard one over the other.


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 12, 2003)

As I've mentioned before, I've used Chin Na/Hapkido type techniques [joint locks, pain compliance etc] in perhaps 90% of the altercations I've been in on-duty.  However, as Disco and I have talked about before, it is situation specific.  As a Deputy we try not to 'damage' the bg if at all possible.  Chin Na/Hapkido techniques work superbly in this fashion when used with the appropriate amount of force.

:asian:


----------

